# [SOLVED] Test page failed to print



## Grumpyjohn (Nov 24, 2007)

We have a Kyocera Mita FS 3800 KX laser printer shared between my Dell running Windows XP SP3 and my wife's newish Compaq running Windows 7. The printer works fine from my Dell, but on the Compaq it refuses to print the test page, although it shows as "ready" in the Printers section. Error 0x00000006. 

The help page does not, so I gave up until we recently bought a Samsung laptop which runs W7 and has wireless connection into our local network. I then found to my surprise and delight that it connects to the printer OK, which proves, I believe, that the printer problem is not related to Windows 7.

Suggestions gratefully received.

John (gone grumpy again!)


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Test page failed to print*

This usually happens if the driver is out of date with today's security patches, or is in compatibility mode. Try going to the driver site and downloading the latest print driver for the Compaq computer. It appears the first driver listed for KX is the one you will need.


----------



## Grumpyjohn (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Test page failed to print*

Thanks - but now another problem. The download won't open! Something strange here. Firefox showed a constantly renewing sequence of "NEW TAB" in the top line of the page, so I closed the browser, opened it again, and selected "Downloads". The Kyocera software shows as a zipped file but will not open. What is going on?

GJ


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Test page failed to print*

The file may have been corrupted during download, try Internet Explorer and see if there is any difference. If not, do other ZIP files open on this system? Alternately, download on another system, unzip the relevant files to a USB memory stick and install from there.


----------



## Grumpyjohn (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Test page failed to print*



AA1TECH said:


> The file may have been corrupted during download, try Internet Explorer and see if there is any difference. If not, do other ZIP files open on this system? Alternately, download on another system, unzip the relevant files to a USB memory stick and install from there.


I have successfuly downloaded and unzipped the Kyocera files on my Dell and can access them on the Compaq via our local network. I thought I was winning when I found a Setup file amongst the list of files, but although it starts well, the end result is failure - "Installation Completed. One or more of the software installations have failed."

As always, two steps forward and one step back!

Any more ideas?

GJ


----------



## Grumpyjohn (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Test page failed to print*

SUCCESS!!

As so often, it's difficult to precisely identify the source of the problem, but starting again from the top, it worked!

I used a USB stick to transfer the files, and Hey Presto! I guess, as AA1TECH suggested, that the original file I was using had become corrupted.

Many thanks, all.

Now Happyjohn!


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Test page failed to print*

Excellent, glad to hear and thanks for letting us know! If all is well, feel free to mark the thread as solved (use thread tools at the top of this page).


----------

